# Festool - tools that make me smile



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the reivew.

How is the Festool Rotex to hold for long periods? It felt a bit heavy to me.


----------



## shotrod (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey Gizmo, I've only sanded horizontal surfaces with it and never had any issues with the weight.


----------

